# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جمع میکنید؟

## مدیکال ور

سلام دوستان به کمکتون شدید نیاز دارم پشت کنکوری هستم و هدفم پزشکی 
سوالم اینه باید برای رتبه زیر هزار تمام تست های یک منبعو بزنیم؟اخه تست ها خیلی زیادن نمیرسم از طرفی شدیدا کندم و بی انگیزه خیلی دوست دارم تست بزنم اما خیلی طول میکشه از طرفی کتاب درسنامه بعد هم تست اموزشی همه ی اینا ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت طول میکشه
شما چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جنع میکنید؟
راهنماییم کنید لطفا خواهش میکنم

----------


## purple heart

> سلام دوستان به کمکتون شدید نیاز دارم پشت کنکوری هستم و هدفم پزشکی 
> سوالم اینه باید برای رتبه زیر هزار تمام تست های یک منبعو بزنیم؟اخه تست ها خیلی زیادن نمیرسم از طرفی شدیدا کندم و بی انگیزه خیلی دوست دارم تست بزنم اما خیلی طول میکشه از طرفی کتاب درسنامه بعد هم تست اموزشی همه ی اینا ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت طول میکشه
> شما چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جنع میکنید؟
> راهنماییم کنید لطفا خواهش میکنم


سلام ببین فکر نمیکنم هیچ رتبه برتری تونسته باشه همه ی تست های کتابها رو بزنه پس منطقی اش اینه تو 60 درصد تست ها رو بزنی حالا تو میتونی مضربی بزنی زوج تست یا فرد تست 
و اینکه کنکور ثابت کرده نکات خیلی فراتر از کتاب درسی نیست (درسنامه نیاز نیس)فقط ترکیبی میشه یا مفهومی که اونم با مرور زیاد خودت به اون تجزیه تحلیل لازم برای سوالای ترکیبی میرسی پس به نظر من تو باید مسلط به کتاب های درسی بشی و در نهایت تست بزنی و نکاتی که بنظرت جدیده روی بنویسی کنار کتابت ولی همون نکات رو هم توی مرورها متوجه میشی که خیلیاشو درک کردی و کم کم تعداد نکاتی که بلد نیستی محدود میشه 
ببخشید خیلی طولانی شد اینا تجربه و نظر منه بازم خودت منطقی فکر کن و راه درستو انتخاب کن ..همیشه  بدرخشی  :Y (697):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

دیگه حداقل منبع اولت رو باید کامل بزنی در طول سال. بعد چرا تایم درسنامه و تست رو با هم میگی؟ ۱۸۰ تا تست رو تو چند ساعت میزنی؟ اصلا چه درسیه؟ چه مبحثیه؟ چه کتاب تستیه؟ ترازت چنده؟

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام دوستان به کمکتون شدید نیاز دارم پشت کنکوری هستم و هدفم پزشکی 
> سوالم اینه باید برای رتبه زیر هزار تمام تست های یک منبعو بزنیم؟اخه تست ها خیلی زیادن نمیرسم از طرفی شدیدا کندم و بی انگیزه خیلی دوست دارم تست بزنم اما خیلی طول میکشه از طرفی کتاب درسنامه بعد هم تست اموزشی همه ی اینا ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت طول میکشه
> شما چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جنع میکنید؟
> راهنماییم کنید لطفا خواهش میکنم


یادش بخیر :Yahoo (23): 

اون زمون در عجب بودم که چطوری بچه ها 16 ساعت درس میخونن . وقتی همشون رتبه های نجومی اوردن فهمیدم طریقشو . سعی کنیم  فقط روی خوودمون زوم کنیم و از دیروزمون بهتر باشیم . اوکی؟

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام ببین فکر نمیکنم هیچ رتبه برتری تونسته باشه همه ی تست های کتابها رو بزنه پس منطقی اش اینه تو 60 درصد تست ها رو بزنی حالا تو میتونی مضربی بزنی زوج تست یا فرد تست 
> و اینکه کنکور ثابت کرده نکات خیلی فراتر از کتاب درسی نیست (درسنامه نیاز نیس)فقط ترکیبی میشه یا مفهومی که اونم با مرور زیاد خودت به اون تجزیه تحلیل لازم برای سوالای ترکیبی میرسی پس به نظر من تو باید مسلط به کتاب های درسی بشی و در نهایت تست بزنی و نکاتی که بنظرت جدیده روی بنویسی کنار کتابت ولی همون نکات رو هم توی مرورها متوجه میشی که خیلیاشو درک کردی و کم کم تعداد نکاتی که بلد نیستی محدود میشه 
> ببخشید خیلی طولانی شد اینا تجربه و نظر منه بازم خودت منطقی فکر کن و راه درستو انتخاب کن ..همیشه  بدرخشی


*راستش کاملا باهاتون مخالفم
نه تنها کامل کار کردن یک منبع واسه کنکور الزامیه , بلکه واسه دروس اختصاصی 2 تا 3 تا منبع باید کامل کار بشه ! (  رتبه برتر اگه منظورتون تک رقمی هاست اونا رو من به چشم دیدم گاهی 5 6 تا منبع هم کامل کار میکردن) 
دوما کنکور 99 وو 1400 کاملا مشخص کرد برعکس صحبت شما , کنکور کااااملا فراتر از حد کتابه . اینو کنکوریای 99 و 1400 متوجه اش هستن


*

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام دوستان به کمکتون شدید نیاز دارم پشت کنکوری هستم و هدفم پزشکی 
> سوالم اینه باید برای رتبه زیر هزار تمام تست های یک منبعو بزنیم؟اخه تست ها خیلی زیادن نمیرسم از طرفی شدیدا کندم و بی انگیزه خیلی دوست دارم تست بزنم اما خیلی طول میکشه از طرفی کتاب درسنامه بعد هم تست اموزشی همه ی اینا ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت طول میکشه
> شما چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جنع میکنید؟
> راهنماییم کنید لطفا خواهش میکنم


*روش مطالعه ات رو باید تغییر بدی
با یه روش مطالعه ثابت انتظار داری تعداد تستت بیاد بالا . مشکل اینه ...
تعداد تستت باید با تست پوششی بیاد بالا . بسته ای کار کردن هم به تموم کردن تستای جدید منبعت کمک میکنه . ولی بهت قول میدم کل روش مطالعه ات اینه عین 13 روز فرجه آزمون رو میشینی تک تک تست میزنی و تحلیل میکنی و انتظار داری تستای منبعت هم تموم بشه ...
*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *راستش کاملا باهاتون مخالفم
> نه تنها کامل کار کردن یک منبع واسه کنکور الزامیه , بلکه واسه دروس اختصاصی 2 تا 3 تا منبع باید کامل کار بشه ! (  رتبه برتر اگه منظورتون تک رقمی هاست اونا رو من به چشم دیدم گاهی 5 6 تا منبع هم کامل کار میکردن) 
> دوما کنکور 99 وو 1400 کاملا مشخص کرد برعکس صحبت شما , کنکور کااااملا فراتر از حد کتابه . اینو کنکوریای 99 و 1400 متوجه اش هستن
> 
> 
> *


بله شما کاملاً درست میفرمایید منتها بعضی وقتها منبع دوم رو آدم تا آخر اسفند نمیرسه بزنه . مثلاً من خودم برای ریاضی تجربی و زیست شناسی منبع دوم هم کار میکنم . اما گاهی برنامه آزمون انقدر درسای زیاد میاره که نمیشه منبع دوم کار کرد . فقط یک سوال به نظر شما واسه منبع دوم بعد از شیمی دوجلدی مبتکران چه کتابی خوبه؟

----------


## Mahdi7070

> بله شما کاملاً درست میفرمایید منتها بعضی وقتها منبع دوم رو آدم تا آخر اسفند نمیرسه بزنه . مثلاً من خودم برای ریاضی تجربی و زیست شناسی منبع دوم هم کار میکنم . اما گاهی برنامه آزمون انقدر درسای زیاد میاره که نمیشه منبع دوم کار کرد . فقط یک سوال به نظر شما واسه منبع دوم بعد از شیمی دوجلدی مبتکران چه کتابی خوبه؟


دو جلدی رو میرسی بزنی؟

----------


## مدیکال ور

دقیقااا همین طور پیش میرم پس چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## Saeed79

> بله شما کاملاً درست میفرمایید منتها بعضی وقتها منبع دوم رو آدم تا آخر اسفند نمیرسه بزنه . مثلاً من خودم برای ریاضی تجربی و زیست شناسی منبع دوم هم کار میکنم . اما گاهی برنامه آزمون انقدر درسای زیاد میاره که نمیشه منبع دوم کار کرد . فقط یک سوال به نظر شما واسه منبع دوم بعد از شیمی دوجلدی مبتکران چه کتابی خوبه؟


*بله درسته . منم نمیگم حتما باید 2 3 تا منبع زد وگرنه فایده نداره . ولی درسای نقطه قوت باید حتما 2 تا منبع کار بشن . درسایی که ضعیف تریم یک منبع هم کافین . خصوصا عمومیا که تک منبعی پیش رفتن واسشون کافیه و باید ازمون زد ازشون
درمورد شیمی هم همون مبتکران رو کامل کار کنی کافیه . منبع دوم نمیخواد و اگه از اخر ازمون یکی دو روز اضافه اومد تستای گاج رو کار کن
*

----------


## Saeed79

> یادش بخیر
> 
> اون زمون در عجب بودم که چطوری بچه ها 16 ساعت درس میخونن . وقتی همشون رتبه های نجومی اوردن فهمیدم طریقشو . سعی کنیم  فقط روی خوودمون زوم کنیم و از دیروزمون بهتر باشیم . اوکی؟


*آره واقعا
دانش اموز اومده میگه من روزی 15 میخونم چرا نتیجه نمیگیرم . 2 تا گزارش گرفتم ازش دیدم 12 ساعت هر روز پاشو میندازه رو اون پاش میشینه فیلمای درسی میبینه و مدرسه شرکت میکنه . خداقوت پهلوان !
*

----------


## nazanin0_0

> سلام دوستان به کمکتون شدید نیاز دارم پشت کنکوری هستم و هدفم پزشکی 
> سوالم اینه باید برای رتبه زیر هزار تمام تست های یک منبعو بزنیم؟اخه تست ها خیلی زیادن نمیرسم از طرفی شدیدا کندم و بی انگیزه خیلی دوست دارم تست بزنم اما خیلی طول میکشه از طرفی کتاب درسنامه بعد هم تست اموزشی همه ی اینا ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت طول میکشه
> شما چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جنع میکنید؟
> راهنماییم کنید لطفا خواهش میکنم


سلام منم دقیقا عین مشکل شما رو دارم با تمام سرعتمم پیش برم و از جون مایه بزارم نمیتونم تو هشت ساعت حتی صد تا تست بزنم اگر مشکلتون حل شد به منم بگید چیکار کردید

----------


## alireza84101611

> سلام دوستان به کمکتون شدید نیاز دارم پشت کنکوری هستم و هدفم پزشکی 
> سوالم اینه باید برای رتبه زیر هزار تمام تست های یک منبعو بزنیم؟اخه تست ها خیلی زیادن نمیرسم از طرفی شدیدا کندم و بی انگیزه خیلی دوست دارم تست بزنم اما خیلی طول میکشه از طرفی کتاب درسنامه بعد هم تست اموزشی همه ی اینا ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت طول میکشه
> شما چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جنع میکنید؟
> راهنماییم کنید لطفا خواهش میکنم


سلام
من چندتا راهنمایی میکنم امیودوارم به کارتون بیاد
۱. قسمت مطالعه رو جدی بگیرید. اگه خوب مطالعه نکرده باشید وقتی میرید سراغ تست هم تعداد غلط هاتون میره بالا هم سرعتتون کم میشه. به طور مثال وقتی میخواهید تست زیست بزنید ث=قبلش شما باید متن کتاب رو خط به خط یاد گرفته باشید درسنامه رو هم دقیق خونده باشید.
۲. موقعی که میخواهید تست بزنید توی خونه تقلب کنید. یعنی اکه سوال رو نمیتونی حل کنی قبل دیدن جواب برو سراغ کتاب درسی یا درسنامه ببین با کمک اونا میتونی بزنی یا نه. این باعث میشه نکته اون تست برای مدت طولانی بمونه توی ذهن تون.
۳. تست ها رو اصلا دونه دونه تصحیح نکنید. بلکه مثلا ده تا ده تا تصحیح کنید. سوالاتی رو که درست زدید رو فقط به چک کردن گزینه اکتفا کنید. اینطوری میتونید وقتتون رو صرف سوالات غلط و نزده کنید. ممکنه بگید شاید تو درست ها نکته ای باشه. ولی به هر حال وقتی میخواهید سرعت بدید به کارتون باید وقتتونم بهینه کنید. وقت گذاشتن رو غلط ها مهمه
۴. نکات اساسی تست های غلط و نزده اتون رو ثبت کنید. خیلی از این نکات اساسی بعدا توی تست های بعدی تکرار میشند. وقتی این نکات رو ثبت کرده باشید بعدا سرعتتون بیشتر میشه
۵. رکورد گیری روزانه کنید. شما شاید امروز ۱۰۰ تا تست بزنی ..ولی اینکه بخوای فردا یه دونه بیشتر بزنی یعنی ۱۰۱ ای کار سختی نیست. هدف گذاری های کوتاه مدت و قابل دسترس همیشه باعث موفقیت میشه.
۶. موفقیت ماکروفر یا آسانسور نیست. باید صبوری کنید دیگه. اگه الان ۱۰۰ تا تست میزنید هدف بزارید دوماه دیگه برسید به ۱۸۰ تا. اگه برای یه هفته دیگه هدف بزارید خب معلومه نمیشه.سنگ بزرگ همیشه علامت نزدنه. بعدم آخر هفته برسه احساس شکست میکنید.ولی اگه هدف گذاری منطقی کنید مثلا هفته ای ده تا تست اضافه کنید.. اون وقت آخر هفته که میرسه احساس برد میکنید و این انگیزه اتونم تقویت میکنه

کلا مسایل انگیزشی و هدف گذاری بهم گره خوردن. هدف گذاری اشتباه باعث نامید شدنم میشه. ولی اگه هدف گذاری ها معقول باشه و طبقه بندی شده باشه انکیزه اتونم میره بالا.باز یه تجربه شخصی بهتون بگم... هیچ کس همه درس هاش یهوی قوی نمیشن. معمولا اول یه درس رو میاره بالا اون درس باعث احساس اعتماد به نفس میشه. به جای اینکه توی این لحظه بخواهید همه درس ها رو بهتر کنید بهتره اینوطری هدف بگذارید که همه درس ها رو توی همین سطح نگهدارید از درس مورد علاقه اتون شروع کنید بگید مثلا طی دو هفته تعداد تست های این درس رو توی دوساعت مثلا از بیست تا میرسونم به ۴۵ تا. وقتی اون رسید به ۴۵ تا برید سراغ درس بعدی.اینطوری درصد بالا و کیفیت بالا توی یک درس باعث میشه حس من میتونم توی شما تقویت بشه.

----------


## مدیکال ور

خیلی ممنونم از توضیحاتتون متشکرم

----------


## saeed.m

> *روش مطالعه ات رو باید تغییر بدی
> با یه روش مطالعه ثابت انتظار داری تعداد تستت بیاد بالا . مشکل اینه ...
> تعداد تستت باید با تست پوششی بیاد بالا . بسته ای کار کردن هم به تموم کردن تستای جدید منبعت کمک میکنه . ولی بهت قول میدم کل روش مطالعه ات اینه عین 13 روز فرجه آزمون رو میشینی تک تک تست میزنی و تحلیل میکنی و انتظار داری تستای منبعت هم تموم بشه ...
> *


ببخشید خب مگه برای تست آموزشی اینطور نیست که دونه دونه تست بزنی و بررسی کنی؟
منم این مشکل رو دارم
میشه روش درست رو بگین؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## Negar_81

> سلام دوستان به کمکتون شدید نیاز دارم پشت کنکوری هستم و هدفم پزشکی 
> سوالم اینه باید برای رتبه زیر هزار تمام تست های یک منبعو بزنیم؟اخه تست ها خیلی زیادن نمیرسم از طرفی شدیدا کندم و بی انگیزه خیلی دوست دارم تست بزنم اما خیلی طول میکشه از طرفی کتاب درسنامه بعد هم تست اموزشی همه ی اینا ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت طول میکشه
> شما چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جنع میکنید؟
> راهنماییم کنید لطفا خواهش میکنم


*مشکل شما نکته نویسی بیش از حده و دقیقا فک کنم درسنامه کمک درسی زیست رو کامل از اول مینویسید و کلی نکته بی فایده دیگه....پیشنهادم به شما اینه که در خوندن اول کتاب های حفظی  و مفهومی مثل زیست و شیمی (بخش مفهومش)اصلا نکته نویسی نداشته باشین...چون بعدا پشیمون میشید*

----------


## soganddd

> یادش بخیر
> 
> اون زمون در عجب بودم که چطوری بچه ها 16 ساعت درس میخونن . وقتی همشون رتبه های نجومی اوردن فهمیدم طریقشو . سعی کنیم  فقط روی خوودمون زوم کنیم و از دیروزمون بهتر باشیم . اوکی؟


مبین خان شما نمیخوای مصاحبه کنی؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mobin.

> مبین خان شما نمیخوای مصاحبه کنی؟


سلام . چطوری ؟
به دو دلیل
یکی اینکه چیزای معمولی که میخوام بگم و بقیه رتبه برترا خیلی کامل تر و بهتر از من توضیح دادن
چیزای خاصی هم که میخوام بگم جای انجمن نیس واقعا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mirrorball

> سلام . چطوری ؟
> به دو دلیل
> یکی اینکه چیزای معمولی که میخوام بگم و بقیه رتبه برترا خیلی کامل تر و بهتر از من توضیح دادن
> چیزای خاصی هم که میخوام بگم جای انجمن نیس واقعا


برای شنیدن اون چیزای خاص من سراپا گوشم، هابرین اولسون :Yahoo (5):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام دوستان به کمکتون شدید نیاز دارم پشت کنکوری هستم و هدفم پزشکی 
> سوالم اینه باید برای رتبه زیر هزار تمام تست های یک منبعو بزنیم؟اخه تست ها خیلی زیادن نمیرسم از طرفی شدیدا کندم و بی انگیزه خیلی دوست دارم تست بزنم اما خیلی طول میکشه از طرفی کتاب درسنامه بعد هم تست اموزشی همه ی اینا ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت طول میکشه
> شما چطور مثلا ۱۸۰ تا تست به همراه درسنامه رو تو ۸ ساعت جنع میکنید؟
> راهنماییم کنید لطفا خواهش میکنم


من خودم این 180تستو با درسنامه تو 12 ساعت تموم میکردم
تست هارو فعلا ضریب دار بزن

----------


## Saeed79

> ببخشید خب مگه برای تست آموزشی اینطور نیست که دونه دونه تست بزنی و بررسی کنی؟
> منم این مشکل رو دارم
> میشه روش درست رو بگین؟
> ممنون میشم


*آره درسته . بعد از اینکه نکات تستای آموزشی تکراری شدن باید بری بسته ای تست بزنی . مثلا 5 تا 5 تا . زمان نمیگیری ولی یکم با عجله میزنی که سرعتت بیاد بالاتر . 5 تا میزنی و بعد تحلیل غلط و شک دارها
بعد از تست بسته ای هم زمان دار باید زد . با زمان خود آزمون یا کمتر از اون
*

----------


## Red velvet

> *بله درسته . منم نمیگم حتما باید 2 3 تا منبع زد وگرنه فایده نداره . ولی درسای نقطه قوت باید حتما 2 تا منبع کار بشن . درسایی که ضعیف تریم یک منبع هم کافین . خصوصا عمومیا که تک منبعی پیش رفتن واسشون کافیه و باید ازمون زد ازشون
> درمورد شیمی هم همون مبتکران رو کامل کار کنی کافیه . منبع دوم نمیخواد و اگه از اخر ازمون یکی دو روز اضافه اومد تستای گاج رو کار کن
> *


یعنی برای عمومی درسنامه بخونیم و تعداد کمی تست و بعدشم دقیقا از جه آزمونایی استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## Red velvet

بسته ای کار کردن چجوریه؟  


> *روش مطالعه ات رو باید تغییر بدی
> با یه روش مطالعه ثابت انتظار داری تعداد تستت بیاد بالا . مشکل اینه ...
> تعداد تستت باید با تست پوششی بیاد بالا . بسته ای کار کردن هم به تموم کردن تستای جدید منبعت کمک میکنه . ولی بهت قول میدم کل روش مطالعه ات اینه عین 13 روز فرجه آزمون رو میشینی تک تک تست میزنی و تحلیل میکنی و انتظار داری تستای منبعت هم تموم بشه ...
> *

----------


## Red velvet

یعنی چی ضریب دار؟ یعنی مثلا مضرب های ۵ ؟


> من خودم این 180تستو با درسنامه تو 12 ساعت تموم میکردم
> تست هارو فعلا ضریب دار بزن

----------


## Red velvet

> *آره درسته . بعد از اینکه نکات تستای آموزشی تکراری شدن باید بری بسته ای تست بزنی . مثلا 5 تا 5 تا . زمان نمیگیری ولی یکم با عجله میزنی که سرعتت بیاد بالاتر . 5 تا میزنی و بعد تحلیل غلط و شک دارها
> بعد از تست بسته ای هم زمان دار باید زد . با زمان خود آزمون یا کمتر از اون
> *


واای یعنی مثلا یه مبحث از فصل قلبو اول یه دور تستای فردشو میزنیم کامل
بعد تستای زوجشو بسته ای میزنیم
بعد میریم سراغ تستای زمان دار از منبع دوم
بعدم مبحث بعدی؟  خب فرجه ي آزمون اجازه نمیده. میده؟

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> یعنی چی ضریب دار؟ یعنی مثلا مضرب های ۵ ؟


ینی مثلا یکی درمیون دوتا درمیون یا فقط ستاره دار ها یا علامت دار ها و....
هم زودتر تموم میشه
هم یه سر یتست میمونه واسه مرورت
هم دور دومو زمان دار میزنی

----------


## Saeed79

> یعنی برای عمومی درسنامه بخونیم و تعداد کمی تست و بعدشم دقیقا از جه آزمونایی استفاده کنیم؟


*نه برعکس . واسه عمومیا باید کمتر درسنامه خوند بیشتر تست زد !
ولی به منبع کار کنی یاد میگیری . زمان اضافه رو باید بذاری واسه تست زمان دار و آزمون زدن
از منابع آزمونی مثل موج آزمون ادبیات و دینی و زبان ( عربیش خوب نیس)
آزمونای موسسات مثل گزینه 2 و گاج 
*

----------

